
Energy first as UK successfully transmits data via national electricity grid - wr1472
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/oct/11/energy-first-as-uk-successfully-transmits-data-via-national-electricity-grid
======
hatsunearu
Why though, isn't it an OK assumption that anyone who can afford solar panels
or whatever buys internet access before that?

------
ris
Maxwell's demon doing somersaults.

